

Google+'s Numbers Aren't as Impressive as Everyone Thinks - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/google-s-numbers-arent-as-impressive-as-everyone-thinks/242375/

======
dotcoma
>Google+ : Traffic peaked the week from July 5-12 and has since declined. I'm
not surprised. Who is - and why?

